# Tracking Muscle Shot Deer



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I shot a doe this morning at about 23-24 yards. Held just a hair high and hit what I believe must be muscle. The arrow didn't penetrate far, with a ton of hair only four to five inches up the arrow. I was a little confused at first, as I hit on the left side, and found the arrow and first blood 5 yards from where I shot her, and both were against a tree on the right side of her. Found a decent pile of dark blood there. A few small specks here and there, bright red with very small bubbles now, shortly after. Nothing for about 25 yards, and then a good trail for 10 or so. Nothing for about 15, and then good blood that could be walked along tracking for about 20 yards. Then nothing for 10 or so, and another good run for about 10 more yards. Then it just disappeared. Couldn't find anymore after that. I let her sit about 50 minutes after the shot, and searched for a few hours. 

Any suggestions on what I should or can do to recover her? I hate hitting one and not being able to find it.


----------



## ol man (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds like a good lung shot. bubbly every few yards. sounds like shes pumping blood on her exhale. seen them run on adrenaline for 100 yards or more. a good trick i use is toilet paper. its easier to spot last bloodthat way. good luck!


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im not able to get out tonight to go look anymore because of work. What are the chances of the blood trail in the morning or just start fanning out and searching. She ran into some real thick cover.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

go to the last blood site in the morning and see if the trail is still there. If not then I like to guess a straight line and head for that landmark and check for blood, tracks, deer carcass, etc. then go back to last blood and pick a different spot and check that. also have heard of good success with circling and getting farther away every circle.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

If there's no rain or snow due overnight in your area, wait until morning. Then try to take up the trail again. Pay attention too to tracks too if the ground is soft. May make the tracking a little easier if blood is sporadic. If you find a large spot of blood and then nothing, the doe probably laid down for a while and the wound clotted up. Unfortunately this can make recovery very difficult. Could be she bleeds out internally, but you may never know. Try to take up the trail as far as you can, then do the fan out thing. Look also for tracks or broken brush or take up the nearest deer run and follow that for a while. Also consider areas that have standing water as a wounded deer will seek water unless it is really a superficial wound. Deer are tough. If you did not get vitals or a major blood vessel, she may survive. But if you got something major and the wound isn't bleeding outside recovery is very difficult. Good luck.


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

We had heavy frost this morning. Not sure what its calling for tomorrow yet. 

She did a lot of weaving back and forth. Left for 20 yards or so then right, left, right.... Its hard to tell where because there are runs going _everywhere._ Literally. I may have to just do the fan out and look for white method and see what other sign I find.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It sounds like your deer should be fairly close. Check the obvious spots and then give it another look for a blood trail.


----------



## spoonman (Jan 17, 2004)

fan spray hydrogen peroxide on suspect trail- if it hits blood you'll see foam
at blood site. go slow & good luck


----------

